# Hates being touched



## Vtempss (Jan 4, 2016)

I've had my hedgehog since the middle of September and she hates being touched on her quills. I can touch her face and stomach for a few seconds before she starts freaking out and hissing. I try to bond with her as much as she lets me but every time I try to pet her and just get her to get used to be she puffs out her quills and hisses until I leave her alone. Please tell me what I can do


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

You can leave her quills alone. Not every hedgehog likes having them touched. Not every hedgehog likes being petted at all.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Have you tried touching her with a blanket between her and your hand? Slow and methodical movements are key.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Keep handling her even if she hisses and puffs. If you stop when she does this she's going to learn that doing that will keep her from being handled and she'll never learn to settle down.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I should clarify: Yes, you should handle your hedgehog regardless of their attitude. However, some hedgehogs don't like being touched in certain ways. I come from the camp that if a hedgehog doesn't like a certain part of their body being touched, I leave it alone (with the exception of feet since they must be handled to cut nails)


----------



## hogwildhedgies (Jun 18, 2014)

Be careful that you don't let your hedgie train YOU. If a nervous hog realizes that their owner will give up and put them back when they puff up, hiss, nip, or even poo on them, they are smart enough to then do that whenever you pick them up in an effort to get put back down. 
Pick up your hog anyway. As much as you can. If you don't have a bonding pouch already, look into buying one. They're a great way to socialize a grumpy hog because in a pouch, your hog is hearing you, smelling you, and getting used to you, yet you aren't touching them all over or making them uncomfortable. 
If you got your hedgie as a baby in September, she is still quite young. She may even still be quilling (if you notice any quill loss), which could play a part. 
My biggest advice is to spend more quality time with your hedgie without a ton of touching. Let her rest on your lap wrapped up in fleece. Wear her in a pouch. Set up a play area on the ground and sit next to her while she explores. It's all about finding ways to get her used to you, without you overwhelming her with a ton of touching.


----------

